# My Son..........



## CAL (Sep 11, 2011)

had back surgery this past Friday AM.He is having a hard time coming back.If you happen to think about it,please ask the Lord to help with his healing.
Thanks,CAL


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 11, 2011)

You got it buddy!!!! Hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Sep 11, 2011)

Put him on our Prayer List. Cal, keep us informed please.


----------



## Lorri (Sep 11, 2011)

Praying for your son - wishing him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2011)

Brother, your son is in my Prayers. May God Bless him and bring him to a full recovery and great health.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 11, 2011)

sent


----------



## speedcop (Sep 11, 2011)

you got it my friend


----------



## formula1 (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re:*

CAL, there with you brother.  When its your own, it hits you heavy. Praying for God's power for your son.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 12, 2011)

Praying for Cals son now.


----------



## georgia357 (Sep 12, 2011)

Prayers sent for your son.


----------



## StriperAddict (Sep 12, 2011)

Prayers from here.

Keep us posted on his recovery!


----------



## Ronnie T (Sep 12, 2011)

Cal, I'm asking God to be with your son and everyone else in his family.
You'll be in my thoughts brother.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 13, 2011)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Kawaliga (Sep 13, 2011)

Praying for him to have a speedy recovery.


----------



## CAL (Sep 14, 2011)

My thanks to all for your Prayers for my son and his family.He is doing much better now and is at home.He has a long road ahead of him to recover.I am told about 5 to 6 weeks.But he is a young 41 and will do fine thanks to our Lord and your Prayers for him.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 14, 2011)

Fantastic!!!! Great news Mr. Alex.


----------



## Inthegarge (Sep 14, 2011)

*Prayer*

Praying for continuing improvement and full recovery.....................


----------



## fredw (Sep 14, 2011)

Alex, my prayers are added.


----------



## sniper22 (Sep 17, 2011)

Prayers added from here as well


----------



## quacksmacker31 (Sep 24, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------

